# Alternatives to conventional horse shoes



## Firewell (4 August 2008)

Hello,

Ive seen an advert for Imprint sport shoes and its got me thinking...

Does anyone use these or glue on shoes of any type? What are your experiences of these?

My mare is not great to shoe and its the banging in of the nails she hates the most. She has typical TB feet as well, she has thin walls, low growth at the heel. Her feet are always prone to cracking etc.
Im almost certain she finds shoeing uncomfortable. Previous experience of her is that shes never difficult unless shes in pain or is anticipating pain and she is extremelly sensitive...

Ive had an equine podiatry expert look at her feet. He said that he wouldnt be surprised if she could feel the nails going is as she looked almost nail bound. The farrier has also indicated this by saying her hoof wall is so thin it doesnt leave him much space to put the nails.

Im questioning about the equine podiatry route as well as im not convinced her feet will ever harden enough so that I can compete her and go hacking (very stony around us). I would also have to give her 4 months off while I conditioned her feet to being without shoes.

Does anyone have experience of equine podiatry with competing TB's?? Or any experiences at all, good or bad?

Has anyone used any other alternatives to traditional nailed in shoes with any success?

Thank you


----------



## hellybelly6 (4 August 2008)

My horse went shoe less for 9 months as his feet were in a terrible condition following neglect before coming to me.

I had to put shoes back on him as coming into summer, the ground was had and he was uncomfortable.  If I could have got a set of  old macs or boa boots at the time, I would have kept him in these instead.  At the time, these boots were new on the market, an unknown quantity and not in his size.

I think it would be worth investigating the old mac/boa boots when ridden until her feet harden completely.


----------



## Happytohack (4 August 2008)

There have been a couple of recent threads about Imprint Shoes.  I have a pony with Cushings which was diagnosed after an acute attack of laminitis.  He has Imprint shoes and I am convinced they saved his life.  Before the imprints, he was always a bit fidgety to shoe and obviously found the nailing on of conventional shoes painful - hardly surprising as he is a chronic laminitic and has pedal bone rotation.  He is brilliant to shoe with the imprints, his hoof quality has also improved tremendously as he always used to lose nail on shoes.  Imprints are quite costly though - £100 for a pair of fronts.  My farrier was telling me that he does quite a lot of stick on aluminium shoes now as so many horses have poor hoof quality.


----------



## ClareHasler (4 August 2008)

Hi, I also have a t/b with problem feet and am also looking into the Imprint shoe. Personally I know that my boy would NEVER be able to go barefoot, he would end up crippled.


----------



## Firewell (4 August 2008)

hmm, £100 is costly. My farrier charges over £100 to do a set of normal shoes so I dread to think what the cost will be. Im going to ask him if he does any stick on shoes though.. it will be worth it to know she is comfortable.

Her foot conformation is good apart from the probs I stated above, her soles are fairly hard and she has good frogs. TBH The equine podiatrist freaked me out a little bit, he had lots of bad things to day about traditional shoes 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Ive always had the best farriers in the area to shoe her as well. She doesnt make it easy though, they all find it hard to shoe her when she keeps pulling her foot away.

He did say about the mac boots. They looked interesting but can you use them to jump and stuff?

Thanks


----------



## MrStevo (4 August 2008)

Hi, you could have a look at PG Shoes, they cover the whole base of the foot and can be nailed or glued (the nails are much thinner than normal) but they are v expensive althought they last longer.  Boots wise Boa are usually the best fit with TB type feet and can be used witha pad and gaitor for support/stability.

I keep all my horses barefoot and have been trimming my own for 8 years and this is best for me and my 'herd' but I would happily try any of the above if my horses wernt going well.


----------



## Serephin (4 August 2008)

I used to ride my TB in Old Macs, the original style are the best ones for TBs - you can do anything in them that you would do shod -my TB took to them instantly, although he did look like coco the clown!

I have a slightly used pair I no longer need (size 8) cos I have sold my TB


----------



## BigRed (4 August 2008)

I have never heard of an equine podiatrist - isn't this a posh word for a farrier ?  What qualifications does someone like this have ?  Talk to people who have spent years learning about a horses foot - a farrier or your vet.

My horse has crappy feet but she gets by with normal shoes.  If I only had to work in a school I would try her barefoot, but under the supervision of my farrier and not a barefoot expert.  

I think the yanks have been using boots for horses for years and lots of them seem to be really good and cost effective.  With the problems you have, you should certainly give them a try.


----------



## Kat1e (4 August 2008)

I've been using the boa boots on one of mine, just in front. She seems to get on well with them, would recommend them.


----------



## jesterfaerie (4 August 2008)

My TB has very bad feet and I now use Equicast shoes on him which is basicly a bandage which sets. This supports the feet and gives them time to improve without them wearing away from working without shoes on. You can also have shoes fitted under or over them if you wish.
It costs roughly £50 for them to be done on his front but after 2 sets (they lasted 7 weeks or so) his feet have improved.
I would definatly recommend them, plus you can put them on yourself.
They are fairly new and not many farriers even know about them but it is basicly gluing a bandage onto the foot so any farrier can do it.

Feel free to message me if you want into other info.


----------



## Firewell (4 August 2008)

Thank you all so much for your comments.

Equine podiatry is not a barefoot trimmer. I had never heard of it untill a few days ago but its a full on registered organisation. The couple of horses he trims at my yard have beautiful hard, round feet and arent lame at all.  He showed me those equicast shoes! they look like shoes made out of rock hard vetwrap. 

 It seems theres many avenues to go down 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I think i'll have a chat with my farrier next time he comes down. I so want to get this sorted, I dread the farrier coming atm 
	
	
		
		
	


	





if anyone else has any other ideas keep them coming


----------



## Marchtime (4 August 2008)

I have a TB with typical TB feet. I've tried and talked through pretty much every option with my vet and farrier. I'm also trying to deal with an ongoing collateral ligament injury!
Currently I've found what works best is a great farrier and regular shoeing (5 weeks, no more). My TB is in natural balance shoes with silicone gel pads in the front feet. He is lame without the gel pads as his soles are flat and soft and so bruise the second he steps on a stone. He also has trouble with concussion.
I've spoken with my farrier about glue on shoes but he does not think they are the answer for my horse. They apparently do not necessarily stay on long and bring with them their own problems. Good luck with whatever you try.


----------



## Donkeymad (4 August 2008)

QR

You can find out about EP training  here 
It is a form of barefoot trimming and hoof care.


----------



## Firewell (5 August 2008)

i know ive read it but the podiatrist was very offended when i said barefoot trimmer! He said that he wasnt a barefoot trimmer and that implys hes a cowboy!!


----------

